

Tell HN: 49% of iOS apps are free, 25% are $0.99 - 10dpd

I did an analysis of the iOS App Store and revealed some interesting findings. For example, 49% of iOS apps are free, and 25% are $0.99. Interestingly, the $4.99 price point is more popular than the $3.99 price point.<p>For a full breakdown:
http://www.majorapps.com/stats.html
======
strick
Where do you get your data? Scraping? Something else? One of the methods
listed here? [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3098256/crawling-and-
scra...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3098256/crawling-and-scraping-
itunes-app-store?rq=1)

------
10dpd
Clickable: <http://www.majorapps.com/stats.html>

------
iambatman
Do you know how many of the free apps are demos or also have a paid version?

------
knes
Nice stats.

Would be nice to have a breakdown by categories too.

------
joshschreuder
Which country's App Store is this data pulled from?

~~~
10dpd
The US, I'll update the page accordingly.

